# FreeBSD 13.1 vanilla install (KDE) on Dell Vostro 3350 bare metal.



## globetrotterdk (May 19, 2022)

FreeBSD 13.1 (KDE) vanilla install on Dell Vostro 3350. The Vostro has a hybrid graphics card. The Radeon GPU reported in Linux (lspci | grep VGA) as a Radeon HD 6400M/7400M series, as well as discreet Intel graphics support. I have in the past had NomadBSD 13.0 installed with no graphics issues on the Vostro.

Current install kicks up an error:

“Connection refused’

I have tried # pkg install drm-kmod

/var/log/Xorg.0.log states following:

“More than one primary device found”

I have run out of ideas. Anyone?


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2022)

globetrotterdk said:


> FreeBSD 13.1 (KDE) vanilla install


A "vanilla" install of FreeBSD doesn't install KDE. A vanilla install is only FreeBSD itself, nothing else. Just a tiny nitpick.

Because you don't have problems _installing_ or _upgrading_ FreeBSD itself this thread shouldn't be in "Installing and Upgrading FreeBSD". You have problems getting the display server (i.e. Xorg) working. Thread moved accordingly.


----------

